# Best Filter for a 30 gallons



## Daniel1 (Aug 30, 2006)

hi im planning on getting a 30 gallons tank but im confused about the filter...which one should i buy?.....a canister filter such as a Rena filstar xp1 or a hob such as Empero 280?............what are the advantages of canisters?...obviousy canister are more expensive...but are they worth it?...what should i do?
Thanks a lot
Daniel


----------



## rba (Aug 25, 2006)

I like canisters because the intake and output can be placed almost anywhere you want. Also they can hold a LOT of media. The down side is with most it's hard to tell when it needs cleaning and if the power goes out they go anaerobic FAST.

I like big HOTBs because I can just stuff them with AquaClear foam and it is easy to see when the water flow slows and lifting out the media and rinsing it only takes minutes.

There is no single correct answer.

I would decide what kind of tank it will be, what fish, fake or live plants, soft water with lowish pH or hard water high pH... Then match the fiter to your needs. If you want a live planted tank with a school of small tetras and a few corys a HOTB will be fine IMO.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

The Rena canisters are definitely worth it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2006)

On a 30g you could go either way. I have a 29g tank with an Aquaclear 50 HOB and it does the job. You could get the XP1, but it only has 1 media basket. They do a great job of keeping the water clean and you don't have a big filter on the tank....it sits out of the way. 

Personally I'd go with a HOB so that you can put alot of media in it (not sure if you can in Emporers). The XP1 with only 1 media basket won't give you too much room for all the media you need. I'd get the XP2 instead, but it might be overkill on a 30g.

In the end, its up to you. If you want to pay for a cannister, then go for it. I love my XP3. It is super quiet and easy to clean.


----------



## Daniel1 (Aug 30, 2006)

so you think i should go with a HOB?


----------



## Daniel1 (Aug 30, 2006)

im planing on having some schooling fish....some bottom dwellers ...some fake and some real plants...and i also want to pass the fish i have in my 10 gals tank..which are 4 white skirt tetra...4 platies and 2 blindcave....according to my bioload..should i go canister or HOB...i know HOBs are cheaper...but are they as reliable as Canisters?


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2006)

IMO HOB filters like Emporer and Aquaclear are very reliable. I've never had Emporer filters, but have heard good things about them. All my Aquaclear filters (I have 3) have been going strong since I got them. 

Its up to you what to get. I can't decide for you. 

With the XP cannisters, you'll have to buy some biological filtration like some bio-balls, bio-stars, or ceramic rings. That is extra costs. If you do go with a cannister, I'd get the XP2 instead of the XP1 because you have more room for media.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

XPs come with all necessary media.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Canisters are quieter, but a hang on back is easier to tell when in need cleaning


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2006)

My XP3s did not come with biological media. They come with foam pads, microfiltration pad and some chemical media. You have to buy the biological.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Pretty much anything with any sort of surface is a biological media. I know someone who sticks nylon kitchen scrubbies in his filters for biological media. The foam pads make an excellent biological media, IMO, but I'm also of the opinion that filter media only needs to be changed when its completely worn out and falling apart, too. Bio-balls, star, etc., are unnecessary IMO.


----------

